# Tips for avoiding strain?



## SillySalmon (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm type A (alternating). I try to avoid straining as much as possible even when I'm having C, as I don't want to get hemorrhoids. But what are the best ways to do this? Is there a most effective position for passing a BM that will make it easier and create less strain?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

putting your feet on a footstool or something like that--i use a shoebox--is very helpful. elevating the feet while on the toilet straightens out the anorectal angle and allows for a more complete evacuation.

this u-tube video--"how to empty your bowels without straining" --completely explains the entire process. i've found it very helpful. she demonstrates exactly what my physical therapist told me to do-- plus adding the footstool.


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

I use Calmol 4 suppositories - doctor told me about these when I had a fissure which is extremely painful and these suppositories help things "slide" out much easier - they coat your stool. I use them all the time - ok'd by doctor. You can buy them at most pharmacies/Harmons/Walmart pharmacy.


----------



## Caarl (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't know if you've tried it already or not, but a lot of people in the alternative medicine corners of the internet recommend the classic squatting position.
I've personally been doing it lately and while it doesn't directly help with my constipation, it does make my evacuations feel more complete. Which is better than nothing.

http://medical-diagonosis.wonderhowto.com/how-to/health-alert-youre-taking-crap-wrong-is-you-poop-properly-0139696/ ( << webpage with more info)


----------



## jdinvirginia (Jul 13, 2013)

SillySalmon,

I heartily endorse what MaryAnn51 said about Calmol 4 rectal suppositories. They are lubricating suppositories containing no active ingredients - only cocoa butter and zinc oxide.

I have a defecation disorder and experience incomplete evacuation. Frequently I have to use digital stimulation or manual disimpaction to pass stool.

The Calmol 4 suppositories are intended to be inserted after each meal. I usually use them just morning and night for convenience. They both make passing stool much easier and facilitate cleanup afterward.

You also may consider Miralax. Miralax (polyethelene glycol) is a nonprescription OTC product which softens the stool. It helps you go, but does not make you go. My gastroenterologist recommended that I try it.

Best wishes,

--JD


----------



## Dominic22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Squatting is the main way that I avoid straining; if I'm badly constipated, I'll probably still have to strain a little, but squatting really makes it easier for me to pass stool. I've been doing it all the time now, even when I'm not constipated (albeit it's rare). It is a more natural position to do it in.


----------

